# Large propane tank for smoker



## s. carolina smoker

Hi Folks,
 Is it safe to use an old 300 gallon propane tank for a smoker? I know it isn't safe to use oil drums but wasn't sure about a propane tank. I have found a couple of these that I can get cheap but wanted some info to help decide if I should get them or not. Thanks and have a good labor day!

  Rick


----------



## deejaydebi

I believe someone posted awhile back how to do just that ... Gyspy maybe? Sorry I can't remeber CRS. The others will be around shortly to help!

Found the thread! GO here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=propane+tank


----------



## peculiarmike

Inerting is an excellent way to ensure a safe cut or weld on a tank, BUT -
It requires a device (expensive) to monitor the oxygen level inside the tank.
It also requires bottles of whatever gas you will use (we used CO2) and special regulators, hoses for those bottles (expensive).
You must continue injecting the inert gas during cutting and welding procedures, uses a lot of gas.
This method is great commercially, not so for the backyard guy.
You can fill an old propane tank with water, meaning COMPLETELY fill it to the point water comes out the top valve, make sure it sits level. Make sure there are no gas/air pockets in it. Let it sit a while, drain it and repeat. Then, after you get it cut, build the great mother of all fires in it and burn it out.
I have seen several comments from various members about hazardous things "getting in the pores of the metal" inside used tanks and later causing health problems. *NOT SO!* Didn't figure they would believe me, so I called the kid. Son Michael's degree is metallurgy and powdered metal technology. Guess what? Metals (cold rolled steel, etc.) DO NOT HAVE PORES! We do, pigs do, metals do not. Powdered metals (metal powder placed in a mold and subjected to tremendous pressure, then heated in an oven at tremendous temperatures in the presence of various gasses) are porous.
So, build your smoker and enjoy!


----------



## richtee

So is I believe, to a lesser degree than sintered metal, cast iron. Slightly porous that is. That's why "seasoning" of cast iron pans is so important.


----------



## peculiarmike

Correct. Cast iron is porous. Properly seasoned it is the ultimate non-stick cookware if maintained right.
If building a smoker from an old tank there is no reason to fear the tank if it is cleaned of any physical residue and burned out. Won't see any cast iron tanks, too brittle & heavy.


----------



## bbq bubba

So Mike, do you agree that a fuel tank or oil drum COULD be properly cleaned out and used as a smoker???


----------



## chadpole

Well , I've read all the post about not using an oil drum or kerosesne drum.I made a smoker on a trailer out of a kerosene tank which is 6 foot long and 30 inches in diameter (don't know how amny gallons that is) and it was steamed cleaned inside and out. I have burned it out so hot I warped the front of the tank where the door shuts. That tank was cherry red on the bottom the fire was so hot., I cleaned it out again and smoked it up for about 4 hours one Saturday sitting around our hunting club. I have used it now over five years and have fed 200 people at a time out of it and not one person has been sick or even mentioned the food tasted bad. I can cook 42 boston butts at atime in it. I have cooked 55 chicken halves at a time in it. Don't believe people would keep asking me to cook for them if they were getting sick. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## pigcicles

chadpole you might try this link.. I believe the formula is for a vertical tank. It is said that horizontal tanks use a different formula. Just in case you want to know how many gallons approx tank you are using.

Keep Smokin


----------



## chadpole

Pigcicles, the formula didn't come out. I have always wanted to know how big a tank I had. When I got the tank it had not had anything in it for about three years and was dry. Try that again or give me the horizonal formula.


----------



## t-bone tim

Rick , I used a 200 # propane tank for my vertical ...it's 22 inches in diameter...I had it sand blasted inside n out to remove the old paint ...rust and nasties ...seasoned it and am doing it's maiden smoke right now as I type ....here's a pic...hope it helps


----------



## smokebuzz

Chadpole A tank is a tank, as neer as i figured you got around 220 gallon


----------



## short one

Peculiarmike, don't want to hijack this thread, but thanks for the info. Makes me feel better about Beula, guess I have been listening to the others too much. It's worth some rep points.


----------



## pigcicles

Try this link for a more precise calculation, but who cares if it is laying down or standing up - smokebuzz is pretty close at 220 gallons.

http://mathforum.org/library/drmath/view/56455.html


----------



## chadpole

I agree with you on that. It is too much to figure with that formula. I not that good in algebra or trigonometry(sp) whatever,,,I am satisfied. Thanks
alot. It smokes some good Q and that is all that matters to me. People love to sit around it while I cook to smell that smoke. I can crank that thing up sometimes without cooking anything and within 30 minutes someone will pull in the yard wanting to know what's for supper. I recently rigged it up to run propane with (2) pieces of black gas pipe 5 foot long  each. Then I scored it with the sawzall an inch apart. Plumbed the two pipes into two elbows to a single pipe. Then I cut the venturi off the back of a cast iron burner. I welded it to that pipe going through a hole in the front of the tank and put a propane tank and high output regulator on it. I
turn that shutoff valve on the hose a little over half way and I have a blue flame about 9 inches high and 9 inches wide. It takes me twenty minutes to get that tank to 550 degrees as big as it is. Now I have a stick burner,charcoal,or gas. I put a sheet of 3/8 inch plate above the gas pipe and that acts as a baffle for the flame. The juices vaporize when they hit the plate.   Sorry for the long explanation,I'll stop now.........Thanks again


----------



## peculiarmike

Absolutely. Why not? There are a bunch of them out there and people are not keeling over in droves from eating what comes out of them. I've seen a lot of smokers built from old heating fuel oil tanks.

Once any physical residue is removed, by whatever means, and the tank is burned out there is nothing there to cause any harm. There is certainly no residue of any sort "in the pores" of the metal, cause it does not have "pores".

Folks today rarely investigate or check the facts, they are SO easy.


----------



## peculiarmike

Steve, you got nothing to worry about regarding Beula. I ate some fine Q off Beula and I ain't dead yet from it. I'd sure eat it again tomorrow too! I still remember the smell of that fine cherry smoke when we pulled in to The Gathering.
Ain't Skeeered! As they say down in the Ozarks.


----------



## pigcicles

All I got to say is Heck Yeah! Today woulda been better, but tomorrow is good... gimme some more ribs


----------



## coleysmokinbbq

The internal dimensions of the tank would be needed to arrive at an accurate volume, however...we'll work from the dimensions given...

The formula to determine the volume would be:








So...The tank you built your smoker from would have been about 220 gallons!...

Hope this helps...


Until later...


----------



## s. carolina smoker

Thanks to all for the info. I will get both tanks and build away. I will post pics when I am done but have no idea when that will be. I will have more ?'s down the road I am sure of that. I have faith that any question about building a smoker or using it when finished can be answered here. Thanks again and have a goood day.

  Rick


----------



## chadpole

This is great.  Thanks for your help. I could have never figured it out myself even with the formula. I ain't that smart,LOL.


----------



## rlmstock2006

Does this sound like the correct process for an old propane tank?

Flood it with water...twice.

Use the Carbon Monoxide from my tail pipe, and flood the tank for 30 minutes with the CO?


I would hate to make the 10:00 news by screwing this up!


----------



## peculiarmike

Try this and you WILL make the 10:00 PM news. Probably the morning edition also.


----------



## chadpole

I heard the same thing as this when I asked questions about a propane tank I got. But the best thing to do is get a professional to use the tester (I don't know the name of the device) to see if it has any gas pockets in it. Once the first hole is cut into it  then it is safe to finish cutting it yourself. I had an old buddy of mine who makes trailer grills out of propane tanks tell me to drop a couple of firecrackers into the tank and run like hell. I told him I was to fat and old to run like hell. He told me to pay some dumb kid to do it,LOL. Anyway the tank is still sitting in my back yard for 5 years.


----------



## rlmstock2006

Mikes, It sounds like I am getting some bad info from some locals then.

I have had 4 different people tell me to do it this way.

What is the easiest and safest way to go about cleaning it out?

I have had the caps off the tank for a week now.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*That, my friend, was funny. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## peculiarmike

Before tearing into this give some thought to how you will empty the tank. Does it have a plug in the bottom you can remove? If so, go ahead and loosen it so it is easy to remove. Full of water that tank will be one seriously heavy sucker.
All caps/plugs should be on or in the tank and tight, except the very top.
So slowly fill the tank with water, not agitated water. Make sure it is sitting on a level surface. If so, you should not have any pockets that are not flooded. Fill it COMPLETELY FULL. You want water out the top valve, or where the top valve was if you have removed it (I would remove it), so it forces all gasses/air out of the tank. Let it sit a while, empty it, and repeat the process as many times as you need to to feel confident there is no LP in the tank. After that you can cut/weld.
You are dealing with a vaporous gas that is easily forced out of the tank. If the tank had a liquid in it such as gasoline or Diesel fuel it would be much harder to remove the residual.
Like I said, build the great mother of fires in that thing and burn it out before trying to cook in it.


----------



## johnd49455

I've been in the propane business since '94. The size of the tank is probably 330 gallon tank. 

Be extremely cautious or have a professional cut the baby
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













:ico  n_exclaim:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Even washing the tank with water will not get all the gas out. Propane is a scary animal. We tried to take a relatively new 100# tank & wash it out with all kinds of detergent & water several times & one of my coworkers lit the liter near the valve hole while the tank was locked into the tank vise & it lit up & took off about 100yds across the lot.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We thought it was clean enough to clean up & paint to use for a home show.... We bought a new tank to paint & letter for the home show.

I would have a pro do the cutting then burn that baby out but good before you start to put it together. 

The ethyl mercaptan (stink) they put in the gas sticks to the metal pretty good so it may take several burnouts to get that stuff out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be careful & good luck


----------



## coleysmokinbbq

Sure thing!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to help!...

May be useful to others too!...


Until later...


----------



## peculiarmike

Now I'm not one to tell someone to do something that will get them blown up, maimed, disfigured, killed, etc.
Propane is a liquid when under pressure, when exposed to atmospheric pressure, which is far less than the pressure that turns it to a liquid, it reverts to a vapor. That vapor is easily forced out of a tank by filling the tank COMPLETELY full of water (leaving no voids or pockets), or an inert gas. 
See, I've dealt with a lot of locomotive Diesel fuel tanks, 3000-4000 gallon, that were damaged or cracked. We used to weld them with the tank completely full of Diesel fuel. Believe it or not, it works fine. That was the standard method for years. If the damage was major we emptied them and steamed them for 1-2 days. Then we started inerting them, much better solution. Very expensive for _me_ to do it, not so for a 3 billion dollar a year company.
As far as propane goes, what I've said goes. Check this link for more. The only exception I take is the last post by "mrbuzzsaw" who says "the only problem with propain (sic) is it gets in the metal and stays there". *WRONG!* There is no way for it to "get in the metal". That is the old "pores of the metal" thing. Metal does NOT have "pores" and there is no way for propane to "get into it".
That said, read this -

http://www.barbecuenews.com/forum/to...TOPIC_ID=10697

You have to take reasonable precautions. If you do, you should be fine.


----------



## actionoutdoor

it appears to be a 250 gal fuel oil tank


----------



## matt01g

How did you fix the warped openings on your tank?

Thanks,


----------

